# 3rd batch with NEW TOG 1lb mold!!!



## IanT (Apr 29, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaalright, Got this lovely 1lb TOG soap mold in the mail today!!!!! Thank you secret person!!!!! I also received one of Paul's wooden soap dishes as well as a goatsmilk-grapefruit-jasmine soap mmmmm goood  (Thank you Paul!! , just showered with it and it was AWESOME!!...I wanted to eat it it smells so nice!! just got to get my girl to try it now )

alright I decided to do another batch tonight with a helpful recipe suggestion from paul.

I used 
32% CO
42% EVOO
14% Canola
12% Safflower

6% lye discount and 34% lye concentration....

1.5 Tsp cacoa powder
1tsp brown sugar

Poured into my new TOG 1lb mini mold!!! I am going to get a lot of use out of this thing...I love the construction and the fact that you can pull it apart to take the soap out after unmolding, now I dont have to use a liner! yay!! 

Cant wait to unmold it tomorrow and see what it looks like!! Now I REALLY have to order more oils!   

and I was going to add some orange sweet but I forgot because I was concentrating on trying the swirl technique...ooops! But the swirl looks like it came out just about how I wanted it to. (taking influence from those orange chocolates I used to eat...forget where you get them but they come in a wrapper that is shaped like an orange and they are orange-slice shaped chocolates!).

Tomorrow Ill do a batch with the EO in it..it will be nice to get a contrast between the two soaps!

Whatcha think!?!?!?!


----------



## CiCi (Apr 29, 2008)

Ian, it's beauteeful. I can't wait til you cut it. One thing that drives me nuts about my soaps is I can't wait to see the insides of them. Don't forget to post the insides. Want to see more of your soapies. Great job!


----------



## PhillipJ (Apr 29, 2008)

Ian.  Your soap made me smile, 1st time today.  That mold is so cute.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

It looks like dessert! Very nice.


----------



## IanT (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you for the compliments!! 

I cut it this morning, looks nice!! Got to work on my swirling a little bit more though lol...I will post picks when I get home from work as Ive got to leave right now!!

and glad I could make you smile!! Thats a goal of mine everyday to put smiles on peoples faces


----------



## lilly (Apr 29, 2008)

it does look like dessert!!

can't wait to see the finished product!..hurry home from work..hehehee


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks great, buddy.  That recipe will be a great bar. I'm glad you enjoyed the soap I sent.  Thanks to your secret admirer for buying you the mold.

Paul :wink:


----------



## IanT (Apr 29, 2008)

Hellooooo!! Ok so I decided to stay home from work today, got some things I need to tend to and havent had the chance because I work during all of the business hours. 

Here are pics of the cut soap!!! Came out nicely, already tried it on my hands in the sink and I like the feel of it  Doesnt feel as drying as my other recipe's.

The swirl looks cool, I think Ive got to pour it at a little bit looser trace so it gets all the way to the bottom of the mold (or hold the pouring container higher so it falls further into it??)

Im going to do another batch today using orange sweet as the EO scent !! YAY!!

Thanks again to Paul (for the soap and dish!) and the secret person (for the awesome soap mold!!) whom Ive yet to figure out ! That was a very kind gesture from the both of you and I really do appreciate it! Made me soooooo happy!! (as Im sure you can tell! )

Im extatic ! Im not going to have to use cardboard boxes anymore for molds!! So that is AWESOME to say the least !


----------



## Laurie (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm HAPPY for you Ian.  Good Job!!!!
I'm still working on my swirls too.

Laurie


----------



## IanT (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks!!! Yes I think I definitely need to perfect this technique further but Im making progress little by little so thats a good thing 

going to make another batch later today and see what happens with that


----------



## Martin (Apr 29, 2008)

Good job Ian! Those look really nice. Oh, and shame on you for playing hooky from work  

Sonja


----------



## Mom232 (Apr 29, 2008)

Ian your soap looks awesome!


----------



## mare61 (Apr 29, 2008)

WOW Ian, yummy looking soap!!!

My first attempt at swirls looked like yours. You know what they say: practice, practice, practice....I haven't mastered it yet   

Keep making soap!!!!


----------



## fladais (Apr 29, 2008)

very nice!!


----------



## lilly (Apr 29, 2008)

oh~~ so is that what happens~..once we start making soap..we can have the day off work to make it!!! cool..hehehee  

your soap looks great to me!..thanks for posting more pics!..it realy helps a newbie like me to see what people are talking about.


----------



## IanT (Apr 29, 2008)

!!!

Thanks for all your kind comments!!!


Yeeeees...you become the guy at work who plays hookie cause he/she's "sick"...little do they know muahahahahahaha :twisted: 

I actually did go to the doc today though so it was semi-legit  dont have health insurance so I was trying to look into medicaid but I disqualify by only 100 dollars income~!! AGHHH!!!! how annoying!!

Lilly, thats how Ive tried to learn as well, as well as picking the peoples brains about how they made the soaps they pictured etc...so much to learn from people here and most always theyre willing to help due to the passion we all share...its contagious!!!!


----------



## CiCi (Apr 30, 2008)

The insides look really nice. Did you name it, or did I over look it?


----------



## IanT (Apr 30, 2008)

lol nope no name yet... right now its known as test batch #3


----------



## 7053joanne (Apr 30, 2008)

Great job Ian!  They look yummy!

Joanne


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh Ian!!!!!!  Wicked awesome!!!  Well done. k


----------



## IanT (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you!!!!!!!

Ive been so busy havent even had time to make a second batch, Ive got the GRE coming up on saturday and only have JUST began to study so Im trying to concentrate on that! 

I think Ill make some on saturday night !!  This test is really important, though I can take it over I want to try to do my best on it


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 30, 2008)

Soap on buddy!    The more you make, the better you get.  It is like anything, the more you create, the better the creations.  I feel your excitement.  Go, Ian, go!   8) 

Paul :wink:


----------



## IanT (Apr 30, 2008)

I have soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many recipes to try !!!


----------



## IrishLass (May 1, 2008)

Great job, IanT!   

I have one of Paul's 1lb TOG molds, too, and I just love it! I've been using mine _a lot _lately because I've been testing out a lot of new F/Os, along with trying out sodium lactate, soy lecithin, and titanium dioxide for the first time to see what differences they add to my soap. 

If you'd like a swirling tip, here's a technique that I've been using lately that has been working out great for me to get the swirls incorporated nicely all throughout my log molded soap: 

I should mention first, though, that this technique only works good on soaps that have well-behaving F/Os in them that give you enough time to swirl with. Ask me how I know!   

Well, with that being said, what I've been doing is alternating my different colored soap portions right inside the mold (instead of doing it the ITP way), from the bottom of the mold, all the way to the top. As an example, my last soap was white with blue swirls. I poured some white soap into the mold to just cover the bottom, then I drizzled some of the blue in thin, sguiggly lines on top of that. Then I _very gently _added more white with a ladle to just completely cover over the blue, trying not to disturb the blue much. Then I added more squiggly blue lines over the top of that, and so on and so on, alternating in this way all the way to the top. 

Next, I took a chopstick and plunged it perpendicularly into the mold in one of the corners and gently tilted it at an angle, pushing on it in such a way that only the bottom part of the chopstick kicked out to travel to the opposite corner of the mold. Then I very gently lifted the whole horizontally angled chopstick completely out of the mold. I gently repeated the chopstick process in other parts of the mold, being careful not to overdo it (less can be more, if you know what I mean). Then I textured the top and put it to bed. 

Anyway, that's the technique I've been using, and it's been working out great to give me some nice swirls throughout my entire soap. Just thought I'd share.   

Happy soaping!   


IrishLass


----------



## Soapmaker Man (May 1, 2008)

Sounds like a great way Irish to swirl in the mold.  Can you post a picture of your lovely creations?  That blue swirl soap sounds like a beautiful bar!  

Paul :wink:


----------



## IanT (May 1, 2008)

oooh Ill have to try that on my next batch saturday night!! 

Thanks for the tips! Great idea!!


----------



## digit (May 1, 2008)

Very nice Ian!! Made me think of vanilla ice cream with choco syrup. Yummy!   

Digit


----------



## IrishLass (May 1, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great way Irish to swirl in the mold.  Can you post a picture of your lovely creations?  That blue swirl soap sounds like a beautiful bar!
> 
> Paul :wink:




I've actually done better than a picture- my blue swirled bars were sent along to you in my 3-oil swap box as extras for everybody in the swap. You should probably be getting the box by tomorrow, hopefully.   

In the meantime, here's a link to my soap pic site. It's just a site my hubby rigged up so I could show off my soap pics to whoever wanted a look-see. I need to update it, though, because it hasn't been updated since October. That was many, many batches of soap ago! Anyway, if you click on the link and scroll down to the Pomegranate scented soap that's swirled with purple and teal, you'll be able to see my first attempt with that swirling-in-the-mold technique that I described. Actually, I shouldn't call it _my_ first attempt, because my son was the one who actually swirled that particular batch, but it was the first time of trying the technique out. He's very proud of his accomplishment, and he should be because he did a great job! Anyway, here's the link:   

http://members.cox.net/ssfkjfalf/AllMySoap/Start.htm


IrishLass


----------



## Soapmaker Man (May 1, 2008)

Ha ha ha,   I get to see/use her beautiful soaps before anyone else!  Oh, the privileges of being the swap host!    

Can't wait!

Paul


----------



## retropants (May 2, 2008)

I love that mini mould! it is so great, just for wee batches, which is what I make all the time! I currently use empty juice cartons as moulds!


----------



## digit (May 3, 2008)

Oh my my my, Irishlass!!!!!! Your soaps are beautiful!! Absolutely beautiful!

Uuhhhhh....Paul, can you rub/dig that in just a little more? I still have some envy left.   

Digit


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Wow, they are amazing!


----------



## IanT (May 3, 2008)




----------



## IrishLass (May 6, 2008)

Thanks, guys!  I'm blushing now.   


IrishLass


----------

